# Cutting 3/4 birch plywood 60 or 80 tooth blade



## herrwood (Mar 23, 2014)

Would a 60 tooth blade give a decent cut in 3/4 birch plywood.
I have a 60 tooth on hand but do not do a lot of plywood cutting so trying to decide if I should buy a 80 tooth for this project or just use the 60. Going to build a bedroom night stand .


----------



## Sawdustguy (Dec 30, 2008)

I use a 7 1/2" 60 tooth in my circ saw and it does fine. In a 10" 80 tooth might be better.


----------



## kkalin78 (Dec 20, 2012)

I have freud 60 thin kerf. It produces really smooth an clean cut in my opinion. No chipping at all. I even cut my fingers by plywood edge a few times. Just make sure that the blade is clean if you don't want burning marks


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

I've always gotten the best results using a blade specific to plywood regardless of whether I'm using the table saw or a hand held circular saw.:yes: I think its got about 100 very small teeth.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Ive used a craftsman 60t on my poorly-adjusted mid 80's (i think) table saw to cut 1/2 inch birch ply with minimal tearout. The best tool for the job is the one you have on hand


----------



## durdyolman (Mar 22, 2013)

I use 60 for all my crosscuts and for plywood. If you want a nice sharp edge with no tear out, set your blade about 1/8" (+/-) above the table, score the plywood, raise your blade about 1/4" above the ply and cut again. No tear out and no splinters. (Most times)


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I use a 60T for all plywood, and run with the blade high.








 







.


----------



## herrwood (Mar 23, 2014)

Thanks I will go with the 60 tooth I have on hand, blade up, face up.
I will be using a frame on the edge anyhow so could always cover any damage if necessary. Its been a long time since I have done any woodwork used to glue up boards but sold off a lot of equipment over the years so plywood is the way to go on this project with tools I have on hand.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

It really depends on the individual blade.....they're not all created equal. If all else is equal, the 80T should leave a cleaner cut....the downside of more teeth is more resistance and more tendency to burn, which isn't usually an issue in 3/4" ply. If you're comparing the correct 60T blade from Infinity, Forrest, Freud, or CMT to a $20 special or construction blade, the better 60T should handily to a better job.


----------



## maple man (Dec 21, 2012)

I use a 140 tooth blade in my 7 1/4" circular saw and it makes very nice cuts


----------



## kkalin78 (Dec 20, 2012)

Forgot to add to my previous answer - having ZCI is must thing for cutting plywood especially with veneer layers.


----------

